# Smallest CO2 canister with DIN477?



## Stampy (15 Mar 2012)

Hi guys,

Looking to purchase my first CO2 kit shortly and have narrowed my choices down to either the D-D CO2 kit, or the TMC V2 regulator pro.

The D-D kit will fit in my cabinet (internal clearance 600mm) and I like the idea of using the disposable cylinders.

The TMC regulator would work out cheaper, has working and cylinder pressure and a solenoid indicator light - it would be my preference as I'd be looking to add my own glass diffusers etc. that the D-D kit contains (but I wouldn't use).

Are there any small cylinders that have a DIN477 fitting that will fit in my cabinet I could use? Capacity is not overly important as I'll be able to refill locally and it will be on a 65l tank. 

Alternatively, is there a CGA302 - DIN477 converter I could use as TMC have a nice polished bottle which will fit   

Thanks   

Simon


----------



## Antipofish (15 Mar 2012)

Stampy said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking to purchase my first CO2 kit shortly and have narrowed my choices down to either the D-D CO2 kit, or the TMC V2 regulator pro.
> 
> ...




Did you mean CGA302 or CGA320 ?  If thats just a typo, the TMC v2 Pro regulator is available with either connection (see Aqua essentials website)


----------



## m_attt (15 Mar 2012)

yes that reg is available in both, but that tmc bottle is just a polished paintball tank at a really high price. and aqua essentials also do a cga320 > din477 as i used one on a paintball tank.


----------



## darren636 (15 Mar 2012)

the tmc is a very good unit. It fits some jbl bottles. A 2kg fire estinguisher too big for you? Although the regulator does add extra height . Gotta say that branded co2 for aquarium use is a massive rip off.


----------



## Stampy (15 Mar 2012)

Thanks guys 

I think it was a typo doh! Yep I meant a CGA320.

I've read that the 2kg extinguishers are 570mm (not sure whether that includes the handle?) so it would be a very tight squeeze into my cabinet - that being said I've looked at the one in my office and it appears it would fit? Will have to bring a tape measure in 

Ideally I'd like to hide everything in the cabinet, but may settle for placing it externally


----------



## Antipofish (15 Mar 2012)

Stampy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> I think it was a typo doh! Yep I meant a CGA320.
> 
> ...




I have just measured mine and its 530mm to the top.  Bear in mind, the trigger will be in the "squeezed" position, and you will have done this and secured it like that _BEFORE_ it goes in the cabinet. (I use a cable tie, because thats what it came with when I bought it, others use duck tape but I think a cable tie is easier to remove if you want to shut it off).


----------



## Stampy (15 Mar 2012)

Awesome, thanks so much mate!

I think I'll go with the TMC regulator then 

That's £50 saved towards my diffuser/bubble counter etc.


----------



## m_attt (15 Mar 2012)

are you planning on an inline diffuser? if so i would think twice about that reg.


----------



## Stampy (15 Mar 2012)

I'm looking to use an in-tank glass diffuser, just want to hide the bottle in the cabinet.

Although I have read of people using the UP inline diffuser successfully with this reg.


----------



## darren636 (15 Mar 2012)

Stampy said:
			
		

> I'm looking to use an in-tank glass diffuser, just want to hide the bottle in the cabinet.
> 
> Although I have read of people using the UP inline diffuser successfully with this reg.


some do , others do not have good results with this reg coupled with inline diffusion. Could be due to other variables though.


----------



## ian_m (15 Mar 2012)

What about a sodastream bottle, adapter and regulator ?

http://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/

Could e-mail the guy and ask how tall the complete setup is ?

Only £9.99 a refill at local Argos as well.


----------



## Antipofish (15 Mar 2012)

ian_m said:
			
		

> What about a sodastream bottle, adapter and regulator ?
> 
> http://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/
> 
> ...



What does it contain though ?  They are 500g right ?  So that makes the refill £40 if you consider 4 refills = 1 x 2kg Fire Extinguisher.  And its about £12 to refill an FE.  So sodastream bottles are 3.5 times as expensive.


----------



## ian_m (15 Mar 2012)

You could always get a large CO2 cylinder (ie pub gas), keep it in your garage and use it to refill your sodastream/paintball cylinder if you have size restrictions for CO2 equipment storage. Google reveals quite a lot of people doing this.

Some people have built interesting covers for their 2Kg fire, for when they can't hide them.


----------



## Antipofish (15 Mar 2012)

ian_m said:
			
		

> You could always get a large CO2 cylinder (ie pub gas), keep it in your garage and use it to refill your sodastream/paintball cylinder if you have size restrictions for CO2 equipment storage. Google reveals quite a lot of people doing this.
> 
> Some people have built interesting covers for their 2Kg fire, for when they can't hide them.



Thats an interesting notion Ian.  Do you have a link as to how to do this ? Is it more simple than I am currently imagining ? 

As far as interesting covers for a FE, you can also get (at a price) some very sexy looking Chrome ones.


----------



## ian_m (15 Mar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgQatZ2WghQ

Would need to locate the adapter used in this video.

Maybe here (US based)
http://co2doctor.com/index.htm

From reading around the critical thing is to measure/weigh how much CO2 you fill with, as if you fill beyond 60% volume tank capacity there is a danger that if filled to 100% and the tank gets hot (ie left in car on sunny day) all the liquid will turn to gas and burst the cylinder. 

Which is why the guy uses scales to work out how much has been added. There are also plenty of videos on how to refill your paintball cylinder that use hang on scales.

Here dangers of overfilling CO2 cylinders here.
http://www.catalinacylinders.com/co2ofill.html


----------

